# what did you fix today



## willdbill (Jul 21, 2015)

this worked very well on another forum 

so I will start it off
I fitted a trog it's works just the same as a zog 
only difference is the price
I have had all the part for a will but only fitted it today

sink over flow pipe from BQ     £9.80
Double switch back                 £3.00
blank plate                             £2.45
computer fan                          £3.00
micro switch and connectors    £7.30 
epoxy glue pound shop            £1.00
total                                  *£26.35 *


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 21, 2015)

I worked on my carpet in the van..  making runner mats for muddy feet to protect my new carpet by using remnants from the new carpet...  looks a treat .. also put old floor mats into the cab floor for extra insulation.


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 21, 2015)

Fitted new toilet seat with queens crest on it £7.99p reduced at Pound stretchers, in the House not in the Van.:raofl::raofl:

Snowbirds.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 21, 2015)

I did a bit of work on my golf swing.

Lesson went very well today. 

Seriously though, I bought the rest of the components for fitting my solar panels.


----------



## The laird (Jul 21, 2015)

Cut my finger today,heavy bleeding,fitted a plaster and sorted the bleeding


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fixed the neighbours lawn mower AGAIN     :hammer:    took the dozy bugger 10 minutes to break it again     :scared:     I won`t be doing it again    :mad2:


----------



## dave docwra (Jul 21, 2015)

I Repaired the wiring on a Doppstaadt 3060 after a fire, kept well away from the drum once it was up & running..


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 21, 2015)

Started reroofing inlaws double garage.


----------



## willdbill (Jul 21, 2015)

just fitted the 12v 4way  socket in the lounge and connected the invertor up only 500w but it runs the lap top and the TV what more do we need 
Haier dryers are band and we don't have microwave.


----------



## Andys (Jul 21, 2015)

Fixed fridge on 12 v corroded fuse - fell like a flipping genius


----------



## GRWXJR (Jul 21, 2015)

Spending the week in the camper in Builth Wells coz work has a Stand at the Royal Welsh Show, and it's a lot easier than travelling daily. 
So, I hope I don't have to fix anything!


----------



## oppy (Jul 21, 2015)

Spent two and a half hours trying to fit a headlight bulb to our Kia Ceed. Do you know that you are expected to virtually demolish the front end to get at the blasted things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
I connected a battery charger to the battery terminals, and removed it, whilst still a little tricky, I now have a full set of lights. Surely there must be a law requiring automotive safety items to be accessible, or am I just being a tad naive


----------



## GRWXJR (Jul 21, 2015)

Had a Mitsubishi Colt like that - you had to remove a small panel from under the front wheelarch, and then try to unclip and extract the headlight bulb by shoving your arm inside and rummaging about blindly. 

I felt a bit like James Herriott up to me armpit in compact car.


----------



## maingate (Jul 21, 2015)

Twiddled my thumbs while Windows installed 192 updates on my old Notebook.

Now I know why people just throw away old computers. :hammer:


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 21, 2015)

Cleaned the carpets and gave the floor in the van a good fettle.  I'm sick of sweeping grit up.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2015)

maingate said:


> Twiddled my thumbs while Windows installed 192 updates on my old Notebook.
> 
> Now I know why people just throw away old computers. :hammer:



then folks like me boot them to linux which updates in about 2 mins.


----------



## Asterix (Jul 21, 2015)

I fixed myself a drink,does that count?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 21, 2015)

wired up carver cascade 2 and fitted a inverter,made extra battery tray from alloy,now starting on auto door lights that come on when door is opened and step light on same switch.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 22, 2015)

I fixed a sink in my van today bought in a charity shop in Upton for a fiver with a little help from Haydn and changed the lights in my van to LEDs with a lot of help from Haydn. Then poured myself a few well deserved drinks.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 22, 2015)

willdbill said:


> this worked very well on another forum
> 
> so I will start it off
> I fitted a trog it's works just the same as a zog
> ...



Get some pictures up please wild one cheers, ps what did you use for piping if any ?


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 22, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Fixed the neighbours lawn mower AGAIN     :hammer:    took the dozy bugger 10 minutes to break it again     :scared:     I will be doing it again in another 10   :mad2:


Fixed ya post Wooie  :dog:


----------



## janegam (Jul 22, 2015)

Hopefully fixed my back at the chiropractors- comes from using my head to pop the top on Betsy the last , three years - working on alternative approaach.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 22, 2015)

Fixed my "Can`t fit Hymer through gates" problem ...

Both mirror brackets were rusty as a 22 year old rusty thing. I removed them, one fell apart, the other was close to it.





Bit that fell offWelded back onSatin black anti rust paint


The mirror brackets can both fold back giving me about 4" clearance on each side. Its just a Nyloc nut at top and bottom mounts with plastic caps covering them.


----------



## MJK (Jul 22, 2015)

After cleaning my m/h I fixed one of my ali rails back on which had been clipped,  I also t cut my awning as that had a big mark all the way across where I suspect the dust bin lorry rubbed against. ...
it looks like new again. ... well nearly... it is 33 years old...


----------



## outtolunch (Jul 22, 2015)

Fixed a water softner in Sainbury's well filled the salt bin and pressed the regen button hardest I've had to work for a long time it takes a lot of salt to fill those commercial softners.


----------



## wolly (Jul 22, 2015)

Fitted new front coil spring to my car. Bloody roads.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 22, 2015)

put up new curtains in van....  measured up for more thermal curtains for winter


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 22, 2015)

*Tried to "Mend the FrencH"*

Failed IMPOSSIBLE !

Just FYI as individuals they are fine.

SUCCESS
We are still looking forward to our Trip to France only
Got Euros and topped up Eurocashcard This am


----------



## Dezi (Jul 22, 2015)

This morning I had to ring screwfix to buy a replacement external key safe for my sister in law, picked it up half hour later and fitted it.   

Then I had to catch bus into town centre to visit Orange / EE phone shop to find out why after buying new phone and swapping settings etc etc neither phone was working after three days , despite being promised all would done within one day.

I then stopped a homicide being committed by showing great restraint when the 12 year old sales manager  said that if I understood that the technology involved was brand new and took time to integrate then I would realise the delay.

I asked if this was the same technology that Alan Turing envisaged and brought to fruition when he, along with Tommy Flowers built the first computer during WW2.

I got a blank look so left the shop highly miffed.  Phones still inop.

Dezi :mad2:


----------



## willdbill (Jul 25, 2015)

replaced some wiring on internal  light that was looking like it was needing changed and replaced with new twin core used old wire to pull the new stuff threw 
replacing old bulbs with LED bulbs 
bill:hammer:


----------



## neilrim (Jul 25, 2015)

Just ordered a reversing camera.

That'll be me swearing and ranting tomorrow trying to fit it


----------



## burridge01 (Jul 25, 2015)

Spent 4 hours fitting Vanx curtains to the T4,last sunday spent all day hammeriting the towbar and dying the bumpers back to black.Got to say it's very satisfying when you get these little things done.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 25, 2015)

Removed lots of old "rats nest" wiring and odd sockets, part way through refitting with new.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Jul 25, 2015)

*........ Yeeeeeess EE*

Got mine Thursday, packed up Friday, spent today, 40 minutes on Doris' phone to EE, told to go to the shop for a  '2 way sim swop' , yes your sim needs changing, changed the sim, 'NO SERVICE' , ok wait 2 hours. Waited 2 hours still 'NO SERVICE' back to the shop, might need a new phone but wait 24 hours just in case the sim kicks in. What a feed of sh1t.

12 year spotty tw4ts in the shop look at you like its all your fault - it was in the end, I left the new phone, the new sim, all the boxes they came in, the carrier bag and the receipt with the little sh1t and advised him the dd will be cancelled within about 10 minutes and if he needed anything else he could try and ring me on the phone and sim that DOESN'T work 

I just went to 02, got a payg sim, put it in my old phone and now feel better 






QUOTE=Dezi;552743]This morning I had to ring screwfix to buy a replacement external key safe for my sister in law, picked it up half hour later and fitted it.   

Then I had to catch bus into town centre to visit Orange / EE phone shop to find out why after buying new phone and swapping settings etc etc neither phone was working after three days , despite being promised all would done within one day.

I then stopped a homicide being committed by showing great restraint when the 12 year old sales manager  said that if I understood that the technology involved was brand new and took time to integrate then I would realise the delay.

I asked if this was the same technology that Alan Turing envisaged and brought to fruition when he, along with Tommy Flowers built the first computer during WW2.

I got a blank look so left the shop highly miffed.  Phones still inop.

Dezi :mad2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 26, 2015)

Fixed a Cheese toasty on Daughter's AGA last night.:ninja::sleep-040:

Snowbirds.


----------



## torwood (Jul 26, 2015)

Building a spare wheel holder for the roof of my Rapido 9048DF.


----------



## willdbill (Aug 17, 2015)

fixing a kayak for my grandson so we can go paddling together


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 17, 2015)

At last I have finished my new MH drive and parking area with a good slope to allow all the water to pour off the back and not build up and possibly leak in, I made the drive with plastic sections that lock together and then filled with peashingle to stabilise. It seems very good and will not convert to a slimy mess when the rain comes back.  Gerty now has a new home that has more than 2 inches either side to get in the gate.

Update , It rained and guess what the rain builds up on the other side of the joint instead, doesn't matter how I park it  it still hold a pool of water on the roof.
Mus find a way around it somehow.


----------



## topefisher (Aug 17, 2015)

Nothing major for me this week, just fitted an experimental polarising filter to one of my reversing cameras.
One that's set for distance and subject to glare in very bright conditions.
Won't get chance to try it properly until early September for 3 wks in France.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 18, 2015)

Fitted the motorhome spare wheel with new tyre (£150) to the spare wheel holder, repaired the fridge top hinge and set about fitting two new LED fog lights to existing wiring loom, only to find out that one of the lights does not work properly, so a total waste of 2 hours, because I got the (cheap) lights from China!  You pay the money, you take the chances.


----------



## dane (Aug 18, 2015)

Started fixing my poor old van after a high pressure fuel line sheered at the weekend.  Which is mostly involving mopping up all the diesel that was sprayed all over the engine and bay.  Probably should have stopped and investigated the rough running earlier...

Just waiting on a new fuel line which is a funky shaped metal pipe and is of course NLA from VW.


----------



## Bill Posters (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, I didn't fix this, exactly, but I did refurbish my step with an assortment of bottle tops!


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 18, 2015)

I fixed the shafts of a pony trap. Not mine I hasten to add.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 18, 2015)

We haven't fixed anything yet .... But I have written a stonking great list this afternoon
 Bathroom floor cracked
Roof leaking at drivers side
The toilet flush handle went kaput at the weekend, so that needs stripping down
Leisure batteries need checking
A couple of small dents on the table need filling
Several buttons on the upholstery want re attaching
Need a new window knob
The bathroom cabinet door won't stay shut
That should keep us busy for a while:juggle::juggle:


----------



## n brown (Aug 18, 2015)

if the table's wood,try ironing the dents through damp brown paper


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 18, 2015)

well i fixed a ca-hoo vintage horn to van today on secondery switch.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 18, 2015)

n brown said:


> if the table's wood,try ironing the dents through damp brown paper



No such luck. It's one of those flimsy tops that are hollow in the middle.The plan is to pre fill with a bit of paper, then a bit of coloured wax, then finished with a smear of clearfiller to hold it in place.


----------



## dane (Aug 19, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> I fixed the shafts of a pony trap. Not mine I hasten to add.



Are they effective?  Could be useful keeping the buggers away from the van in the New Forest.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 19, 2015)

Fixed the dog's bed by replacing the top half of the cover & adding another 2 layers of duvet filling.
Showed it to Tilly - no interest whatsoever, more interest in bunnying down the bottom of the garden..


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 19, 2015)

Fixed safety mechanism on sons S410 air rifle.


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Fixed safety mechanism on sons S410 air rifle.



Oh dear, he hasn't shot himself ....... again.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 19, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Cleaned and fixed the A G E system in the toilet



bet the other halfs pleased


----------



## slowpace (Aug 19, 2015)

fix the tap  from turning on the base 13mm nut under neath


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 19, 2015)

maingate said:


> Oh dear, he hasn't shot himself ....... again.



No thankfully, I'm the one who's done that.
.22 bullet through my left hand many many years ago.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 19, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> No thankfully, I'm the one who's done that.
> .22 bullet through my left hand many many years ago.



Got an ultra se myself mate .22


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 19, 2015)

Made a gate holder opener.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 19, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> Made a gate holder opener.



Do you mean you sh*t a brick?


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> No thankfully, I'm the one who's done that.
> .22 bullet through my left hand many many years ago.



Guns are noisy and dangerous.

I use Whippets instead.


----------



## mossypossy (Aug 19, 2015)

Changed a power steering pump on my kids' learning to drive car.....helped by one of said offspring no less.

Good common sense displayed as he had never wielded a spanner in his life.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 19, 2015)

maingate said:


> Guns are noisy and dangerous.
> 
> I use Whippets instead.



how do you do that,put a cartrage up there bum and cock there tail.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave:


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> how do you do that,put a cartrage up there bum and cock there tail.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave:



Watch it Paddy, I have another sort of Whippet. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6y1c4fIWhA


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2015)

Wondered why my grey waste tank still showed quarter full after being emptied. Tried to open the inspection cover to grope about inside, wouldnt budge. Then I noticed a previous owner had fitted an extension pipe to the outlet - which ended a few inches above the lowest point of the tank. So, removed that, drained another 10 litres of the most putrid, stinkiest, vilest smelling water this earth has ever witnessed and refitted with the drain lower than the tank.

Off to get a shower.


----------



## haydn williams (Aug 23, 2015)

*Hello*

I fitted a Diesel heater


----------



## MikeH (Aug 24, 2015)

New water pump woohoooo


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 24, 2015)

haydn williams said:


> I fitted a Diesel heater



A necessity for this 'Summer'


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 24, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Wondered why my grey waste tank still showed quarter full after being emptied. Tried to open the inspection cover to grope about inside, wouldnt budge. Then I noticed a previous owner had fitted an extension pipe to the outlet - which ended a few inches above the lowest point of the tank. So, removed that, drained another 10 litres of the most putrid, stinkiest, vilest smelling water this earth has ever witnessed and refitted with the drain lower than the tank.
> 
> Off to get a shower.



I'ts amazing how some people think they have 'special water' that can flow un-aided up hill.

Did he do my bathroom plumbing too?


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 26, 2015)

Oil and filter change on Moho they list 2 filters for a 2004 2.8 HDi , so I measured mine also and noted it was the one with the metric thread too.

Nope wrong one , Fiat used a UNF threaded filter ? :mad1:


----------



## n brown (Aug 26, 2015)

changed stinky corrugated waste pipe on sink for nice smooth one.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 26, 2015)

Back filled the 50 metre trench today after digging trench and laying a 10mm armoured cable out to the sheds yesterday. Soon be getting the old welder going again


----------



## topefisher (Aug 26, 2015)

Fitted a spare 4 pin plug reversing camera onto a bobbin with a 10M extension lead.

Going to use it for when I need to get high up on my levelling ramps, so I can see exactly where I am up to without going over the top. Utilising the the 3rd plug out of my monitor when needed.
Will fit it on a smaller bobbin when I find one.


----------



## willdbill (Aug 29, 2015)

fixed oil leek on oil filter 
bill


----------



## Looola (Sep 4, 2015)

*Fixed the none flushing toilet*

Removed air lock in pipes by filling toilet flush to the brim and hey presto toilet now flushing again! Feeling Epic tonight !!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## willdbill (May 18, 2016)

I fixed the broken back panal and panted it now making a tow bar for the van
bill


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 18, 2016)

New exhaust, discs and calipers on her old Austin mini, 2 new front tyres and tracking on her Astra, new rear tyre on my van and myself a whiskey


----------



## Makzine (May 18, 2016)

Still looking for the keys I put down somewhere the other day :wave:


----------



## trevskoda (May 18, 2016)

Fitted hand was dispenser paper towel dispenser in van toilet,then made up eating table with folding leg & wall clips ,plus hanging up clips for when not in use,pity there 1 inch to low so tomorrow i will lift them,never a dull moment.


----------



## Martin P (May 18, 2016)

I made some fitted wardrobes


----------



## Arkaig (May 19, 2016)

Swapped the droplinks on my stealth vivaro as I was getting an annoying pinging while turning. Was expecting to find a snapped spring but thankfully it was just these.

Had to grind them off as caked with rust.






Shiny


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 19, 2016)

Fitted new door stay to hab door.
Probably fail again as the original did with the first gust of wind.


----------



## tadpole58 (May 19, 2016)

finally got round to fitting a reversing camera - very pleased with it


----------



## trevskoda (May 19, 2016)

Finished bathroom and table wall mount and floor fix today,also replaced front panel and lights to van after cam belt change plus resprayed front panel and bumper pics of panel here tomorrow.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 19, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Finished bathroom and table wall mount and floor fix today,also replaced front panel and lights to van after cam belt change plus resprayed front panel and bumper pics of panel here tomorrow.



Very impressive, I could use some of the swivel catches you have in photo 8 holding the table on the wall. Where do you buy them from ?


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Very impressive, I could use some of the swivel catches you have in photo 8 holding the table on the wall. Where do you buy them from ?



A co called clearcut conversions ltd 3 riverside units industrial est pottington business park barsntable devon ex31 1qn tell 01271 373853,www. clearcutconversions.co.uk.
There on ebay and sell table tops legs in fact about any thing you require for vans ,plus a fast and good service, i have asked them to look at our site and maybe post a bit about themselves after contacting admin.


----------



## antiquesam (May 20, 2016)

Replaced the bolt holding the alternator in place after it sheared. This is the third time it's done this since April. Always in the most difficult of places. First two times the RAC have done it but carry a spare now.


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> Replaced the bolt holding the alternator in place after it sheared. This is the third time it's done this since April. Always in the most difficult of places. First two times the RAC have done it but carry a spare now.



Use a high tensile bolt + self locking nut,dont over tighten as you may crack the alt lug of.


----------



## iampatman (May 20, 2016)

I fixed the towing bolt onto the front of the van so a JCB could pull me off the beach near Monemvasia!

Pat


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I fixed the towing bolt onto the front of the van so a JCB could pull me off the beach near Monemvasia!
> 
> Pat



Down looking at topless girls AGAIN.:rabbit:


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2016)

Front end painted and fitted ,toilet in and all doors fablon on toilet vent fitted along with auto led light,all hard work.
I put cassette door to inside as kids or vandals rip them of if put outside .


----------



## chubadub (May 20, 2016)

finished fitting EPAS to my old girl, cant believe the difference its made, and only recently heard it could be done.


----------



## n brown (May 20, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I fixed the towing bolt onto the front of the van so a JCB could pull me off the beach near Monemvasia!
> 
> Pat


 pics of ?


----------



## n brown (May 20, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Front end painted and fitted ,toilet in and all doors fablon on toilet vent fitted along with auto led light,all hard work.
> I put cassette door to inside as kids or vandals rip them of if put outside .


 nearly there Trev ! looking good .


----------



## iampatman (May 20, 2016)

n brown said:


> pics of ?



Initially I was too busy trying to dig myself out to take pics. After JCB pulled me out - 
The tracks of my tears! - 



Pat


----------



## Wully (May 20, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> More sh1t pipes View attachment 42064



Ma brother in law had a blocked drain the guy came to clean it and his explanation for blocked pipe was that's a four inch pipe but ma wife's got a six inch arse.


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> More sh1t pipes View attachment 42064



I hate crappy jobs.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 20, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I fixed a sink in my van today bought in a charity shop in Upton for a fiver with a little help from Haydn and changed the lights in my van to LEDs with a lot of help from Haydn. Then poured myself a few well deserved drinks.



with a little help from Haydn?


----------



## trevskoda (May 21, 2016)

n brown said:


> nearly there Trev ! looking good .



Just to connect gas change back axle and fit the water tanks & taps,it has taken me to long but i have to work as well,keeped a load of your van pics to go on very helpful thanks.
I think if i did a few i would get faster if i was doing nout else,how many must i do before earning the golden staff of master van builders.:cheers:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 21, 2016)

Sitting at mot testing station now with angelas old mini, fingers  crossed


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 21, 2016)

*passed !:lol-053:*


----------



## trevskoda (May 21, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Sitting at mot testing station now with angelas old mini, fingers  crossedView attachment 42074



Wiper blades are too low and will hit rubber when wet ,move up a notch or two.happy you passed.:wave:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (May 31, 2016)

:dnd::goodnight:

My lack of sleep due to having had a mis-adventure with my laptop going wonky, started a quick solve last night before bed (2200hrs) and finally got to bed this morning just after 0700hrs ... gas meter reader came to my door shortly after ... then my postman whom my dog adores ... would I take in parcels for next door please, no mail for me or wee dug today ... next was a parcel delivery for me (new extendible legs for my home made awning) ... it's now 1430hrs and I've had, if I'm lucky, 3 hours actually asleep.

Can't risk trying to sleep now or I'll revert to nigh-shift so MUST STAY AWAKE ... nae chance!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 31, 2016)

my lack of alcohol .4 pints of hobgoblin this afternoooooon ,after running the grand kids ,wife and daughter here there and everywhare for the last few days . car parked up and thats wher it will stay . another couple of pints later hopefully ,definately  and gauranteed . happy wild camping all :nothingtoadd::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## kclarke60 (May 31, 2016)

*Hard work*

Sat/sun/Monday flat sanding my van Citroen relay lwb ready for paint this coming sat/sun, and there were 2 of us. Used 100 500's flatting disc's


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jun 1, 2016)

Poles for home made awning arrived so will be playing with that.

Then arrange wiring for a convenient supply for my inverter/easy access for jump leads.

Once my last parcel arrives I'll be ready for the off once again.

Glencoe, Lochaline, maybe Mull, definitely, Skye, Applecross then maybe home or maybe west coast to John O'Groats.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 1, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Wiper blades are too low and will hit rubber when wet ,move up a notch or two.happy you passed.:wave:



It's not the wipers I would be worried about, it'd be the fact the car has turned over!


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 1, 2016)

Van mot up so axle change about to start along with front shocks,and its fecken rostin here 22.8 in house and a oven outside.:scared:


----------

